# shelter belt tree planting, weed barrier fabric



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Has anyone used biodegradable weed barrier fabric when planting new trees for a shelterbelt? Any brands or suggestions? where to buy?

I've used the regular tree fabric that doesn't degrade. I've been happy with the weed suppression, moisture saving, and overall better survival rate of new trees. What I'm not happy with is you either have to remove it or at least cut slits in it to allow the trees room to grow or otherwise it will girdle the tree and kill it. I've been trying to remove some that has been on trees for 4 years and what a pain. First cut slits next to all the trees lengthwise to help keep it tearing in half in a straight line. Then hooked on with an atv and started pulling. To much grass and roots on the edges, eventually it either tears and you start over or it gets so heavy you can't pull it anymore. Would love to find a biodegradable fabric that would last a couple of years and then breakdown.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a question....just what the hell is a shelterbelt? I'm thinkin something like croaker sack material....but I think it would be too loose to be effective at weed suppression. I feel your pain on removing the other stuff, once roots get intertwined, it can become a real PITA. Would have to be something well, I hate to use the term....organic


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Dawg, it's design is to protect areas from wind. Usually they go along west and north side of yards or whatnot. Sometimes south of the area too.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Gotcha....I've planted a few shelterbelts in the past, just didn't know what the hell I was doing


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> Gotcha....I've planted a few shelterbelts in the past, just didn't know what the hell I was doing


Nature just put em here for me lol. The Great Plains not so much.

Sorry IHC, I'm no help on the barrier paper.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Shelter belts are trees planted in rows to slow down wind. Helps prevent erosion in sandy soils. Creates wind protection for cattle during winter. Up here with our ever present wind they're needed.

Around here a lot of shelterbelts and tree rows are being removed as farm equipment gets bigger no one wants to go around them. Some are also old and dying but not many are being replanted after being removed. I'm kind of bucking that trend. I've had the soil conservation district plant trees just about every year for 10 years and I'd still like more. Never enough wind protection in my opinion. This last winter with all the blizzards we had proved it to me.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

This is some that I've found online that I'd like to try if I can order some. the jute/hessian or the hybrid jute is what I'd like to try.

http://www.tubex.com/products/mulch-mats-weed-control-fabric/weed-control-fabric-rolls/overview.php


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Gotcha....I've planted a few shelterbelts in the past, just didn't know what the hell I was doing


Yep....we call 'em windbreaks dawg. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> Yep....we call 'em windbreaks dawg.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yep, ditto.

Never worried about any kind of cloth, either mulch it or be careful with the round up.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

IHCman said:


> Has anyone used biodegradable weed barrier fabric when planting new trees for a shelterbelt? Any brands or suggestions? where to buy?


My BIL, used burlap for trees that he transplanted from his tree farm. He like it because it would decompose (rather slowly I believe). IDK, where he got it from, because he is out of the selling/transplanting tree business, now.

Larry


----------

